# Screen Shots?



## cwhitmore (Apr 19, 2009)

I've noticed in some of the How-To's on freebsddiary.com they have some nice screen shots of the terminal. I'd like to use the same type of screen shots. Do I need to install Gnome or KDE to do that?


----------



## gilinko (Apr 19, 2009)

That depends. If you are talking about the black boxes for example on this article, they aren't screen shots but html markup. 


```
Kinda like this
```

This can be verified by that you can select the text, which isn't possible in a image file


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 20, 2009)

`% vidcontrol -p > outfile`
kinda does, but it's just the text.

Besides grabbing a screenshot of a virtual machine in X, I'm at a loss.


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 20, 2009)

I found a way to display the screen (with black background), on Dan's website freebsddiary.org using the pre class="screen".


----------



## speed (Apr 20, 2009)

1. vidcontrol -p </dev/ttyv0> screenshot.scr
2. scr2png <screenshot.scr> screenshot.png


----------



## gilinko (Apr 20, 2009)

cwhitmore said:
			
		

> I found a way to display the screen (with black background), on Dan's website freebsddiary.org using the pre class="screen".



Just remember that you need the accompanying css definitions which you can find in the stylesheet, as _class="screen"_ is css markup and not html markup


----------



## quakerdoomer (Apr 24, 2009)

ksnapshot !!!!!!!!
I couldn't recollect the name so I had to do this :

http://files.myopera.com/quakerdoomer/blog/KDE4.2.2_FreeBSD_8.0-DEVEL_200902.jpg

http://files.myopera.com/quakerdoomer/blog/IMG_0510_.jpg

FreeBSD-8.0-CURRENT running KDE 4.2.2


----------



## cwhitmore (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info quakerdoomer.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 24, 2009)

if youre not using kde, ksnapshot is probably going to pull in a bunch of kde stuff.


----------



## Antti (Apr 26, 2009)

For X11 screenshots, you can use scrot


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 26, 2009)

of if you have imagemagick installed you can do

```
import -window root whatever.png
```


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 26, 2009)

xwd -root -out bacon_hero.whatever


----------



## SPlissken (May 3, 2009)

Agree with scrot


----------

